# BBQ Challenge Biscuits and Gravy - Lots of Qview



## bbq engineer (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my entry into this weekend's BBQ Challenge...I love biscuits and gravy, and I haven't made homemade buttermilk biscuits for at least a year, so I think this qualifies. The sausage gravy is made with a naked fattie which really adds some depth to the sausage gravy. 

I got a fattie smoking while I assembled the ingredients for the biscuits.


I cut in the shortening with a pastry cutter


I assembled the biscuits and got them on a baking stone. After this I put a pat of butter on each one which melts and coats each biscuit with buttery goodness!


Fattie is done...smoked with Pecan and Cherry this morning.


Dice it up and throw it in the skillet with 4 Tablespoons of flour. Stir it around and let the flour brown up a bit in the fat from the sausage. 


Add about 2 1/2 cups of milk, and the appropriate spices.


Here are the spices that I use. I'm a "pinch of this and a dab of that guy", so just go by taste.


Heat it up until it boils...flour doesn't reach it's maximum thickening power until it boils.


Biscuits are done...nice and crusty with a buttery / buttermilk taste!


Split the biscuits open and cover generously with Sausage Gravy....Freakin' Yum!


Usually I just use some refrigerator biscuits, and I honestly can't tell you why. The biscuits are easy to make, and blow the doors off of anything that Pilsbury can put in a can. After this plate, I had biscuits with (more) butter and strawberry preserves...then I just picked at the crusty parts of a biscuit...somebody get these away from me or I will eat the whole batch! Looks like the rest of the day is going to be spent on the treadmill! 

Hope you enjoyed my Biscuits and Sausage Fattie Gravy Breakfast.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## capt dan (Mar 14, 2009)

I could eat a chitload of that right there. very nice.Awesome directions and recipe!


----------



## kingudaroad (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## m1tanker78 (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, my wife just put that on my to do list LOL. Man it looks delicious! I haven't had bisquits & gravy in a couple of years and that was at a diner. Nice pics and *POINTS* to you for chalking another one up on my to-do list.

Tom


----------



## meowey (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow!  That just made my to do soon list!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 14, 2009)

holy $#%^ - pardon my *&^#$%* french but that looks so [email protected]#^%$* good i am slobbering all over the ^%$%^&* screen ~ you are the #@$%*&^ king of biscuits and gravy, engineer!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 14, 2009)

Man I could get fat off of those!

Did I mention that I love biscuits and gravy?

Point for the Qview and participating

Oops says I need to spread the wealth in points!  Looks like I'll have to come back later.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 14, 2009)

sorry, engineer - i'm from way up north - would you mind posting yur recipe for those tasty-looking biscuits?


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking stuff BBQE.  Know I am out already after this.  My plain old smoked chicken will not even come close.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 14, 2009)

Those biscuits with sausage gravy look delicious! It is my favorite breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't make a good biscuit to save my life 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 mind posting your recipe? Please?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 14, 2009)

Yum!

Yum, yum, YUMMY looking!
I know this is a family forum so I couldn't express myself the way I am doing outloud because there are a LOT of non-kid friendly words flying over how good that looks.
Next time I do fatties I am going to do a few extra specifically for sausage and gravy.
Great job!


----------



## yodelhawk (Mar 14, 2009)

That is some great lookin' chow. Wish I could make gravy like that. My wife will only eat it made out of bacon drippings, flour, milk,  salt and pepper cause that is the way her "Daddy used to make it" Thanks for the view


----------



## fire it up (Mar 14, 2009)

Bacon drippings, that reminds me that the traditional way of making is with the drippings to form the roux.  I wonder if collecting the drippings from smoke pork belly would work?  Not like preserved pork fats can't sit around for almost forever.  That way not only would the gravy have flavor from the sausage but should have that salty, smokey underlying taste from the drippings.
Hmmmmm........


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the kind words...I am more than happy to list my recipe. My mom taught me how to make these, so I wrote it down and hopefully haven't lost anything in the translation from my head to your screen. 



Buttermilk Biscuits


2 Cups self rising flour (you have to use self rising flour)
5 Tablespoons Shortening 
1 Cup Buttermilk + a tablespoon or two
Butter

Cut the shortening into the flour with a pastry blender or a fork. The flour will be crumbly afterward.

Make a depression in the flour at the side of the bowl, and pour in a small amount of buttermilk. Lightly work the flour mixture into the buttermilk until it is absorbed by the flour that surrounds the depression. Repeat this around the bowl until all of the buttermilk is gone and the flour is wet. Don’t go crazy and flat out stir the mixture. 

If you have extra flour at the bottom of the bowl that is not incorporated or wet, add a few extra tablespoons of buttermilk to get it damp as well. 

Spoon out a biscuit sized piece of the dough, and roughly form it. Dust / coat in self rising flour. Put it on your greased baking dish. Repeat for the rest of your dough. I usually get about a dozen biscuits.

Put a pat of butter on top of each biscuit

Cook at 450 until golden brown ~15-18 minutes.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## rivet (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, that is some good looking chow...  always used to small bits of sausage or meat in Southern gravy, but that is a nice turn! Congtratulations on the meal and thanks for sharing!


----------



## cigarbque (Mar 14, 2009)

Bravo! Points to you. Thanks for the QVIEW.


----------



## oneeye (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks good!  When I make bisquits I use bacon grease instead of shortening.  Makes the Dr. mad but tastes so good.


----------



## the iceman (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty. I might have to try that tomorrow morning.


----------



## 1894 (Mar 15, 2009)

Great post !!!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 15, 2009)

Very nice job!!


----------



## ol' smokey (Mar 15, 2009)

Awwwwwsome. drooling with anticipation cause guess what's next. Points for a great job.


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow! I got sausage thawin to put on with my ribs today. Looks like an easy supper for Monday nite. Thanks.


----------



## got14u (Mar 15, 2009)

looks great...i really need to make gravy with a fattie !!!!


----------

